# question about ballast box



## filix (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello. I have a Kubota B7800 30hp 4cyl. I'm very new to tractors. My manual tells me to remove the ballast box when im not using the loader. My box is made to hold 500lbs. I made a strong wooden box to rest my ballast box on, so I could just leave it on the tractor. When I'm done for the day, I just back up to the wooden box and lower the ballast box on it. that way all the weight is off the tractor, and I don't have to take it off. Is this ok? Is my thinking right? Thanks. Filix.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds fine to me.
Some older Kubota...B's... there was traveling chain,chain from 3 point arm you would hitch to attachment than lower attachment until chain tight...stress on frame.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

No problem with your idea Filix. Just don't forget to raise your PTO before driving off.


----------



## filix (Jan 3, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks alot Guys. Filix


----------

